# Ice Age: How do we prepare for it?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

What if we're getting ready to plunge into another ice age? 12,000 years ago was our last ice age. Kind of correlates with the Myan Calander seems like. There are scientist out there that do believe we might just be heading into another ice age with the way we are having severe weather patterns. 

So what would our plans be if its going to happen? Should we start planning on heading south down to Mexico, Honduras, Panama, etc. etc.? Would they accept a flood of Americans coming to live with them? We haven't been to acceptable to them here lately! 

Would the top of South America be a better place?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Stock up and be ready to hunker down for about a year.
By then all of the folks that ran south will be dead from starvation, disease and mayhem and you can leisurely stroll on down and be fine.


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Oldcountryboy said:


> What if we're getting ready to plunge into another ice age? 12,000 years ago was our last ice age. Kind of correlates with the Myan Calander seems like. There are scientist out there that do believe we might just be heading into another ice age with the way we are having severe weather patterns.
> 
> So what would our plans be if its going to happen? Should we start planning on heading south down to Mexico, Honduras, Panama, etc. etc.? Would they accept a flood of Americans coming to live with them? We haven't been to acceptable to them here lately!
> 
> Would the top of South America be a better place?


One bad winter does not an ice age make. You should check out the Year without a Summer. It was a pretty nasty period in 1816, believed to be caused by the eruption on Mt. Tambora. It caused a global volcanic winter, where in New England things were frozen in May, and they were still getting frost in August. Complete crop failure. I can't even imagine the level of disruption this would cause if it happened today.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It would be interesting to compare the number of ice ages and the number of times the Sun has made the trip around the galactic center.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I feel we are good to go, just hoping it waits until my grand children (who don't exist yet) have passed thru.
I'm thinking about 2 years of de-stabilized society, then those that thought ahead will be able to rebuild.
If I'm wrong, well, you can call me on it...LOL!

Matt


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We survive the same way those before us did. The strongest survive and those related to the prehistoric Samsonite Man pack their bags and move to warmer climates.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think major/longterm global weather changes happen in one year. Of course factors like volcanos and meteorites are an exception, but I don't think an ice age will be that way. We aren't going to wake up one morning and see that the neighbors house has been taken out by a glacier while they slept. Relax, we can crawl to Mexico before that happens.

Was it Keats or Yates that wrote 

"some say the world will end in ice, some say fire.
From what I know of desire, I hold with those that favor fire."

I feel we are much more likely to kill ourselves then last long enough for mother nature to do the deed.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

These things play out over thousands of years. Seriously. The degree shift in temperature is measured in a degree or two _per century_.

You really think you need to prepare for this? Your great-great-great-great-grandchildren will just be sitting around asking each other, "I wonder if our ancestors had this many sweaters."


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

The Mayans and 2012 came and went with barely a flare, so I've moved on to listening to the more recent end timers. I have to say they're speaking of more than Bible prophecy these days:

http://www.youtube.com/user/anthonypatchauthor?feature=watch


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Check out these sites.

http://www.iceageearth.com/#!next-little-ice-age/c19d1

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130807134127.htm

http://geology.utah.gov/surveynotes/gladasked/gladice_ages.htm


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

They are talking a mini-ice age like the one that is well documented to have occurred in Europe in the middle ages. They survived it living much closer to the north pole than I do without electricity or any other modern conveniences. Maybe it will thin the herd some, but I think we are over due for some 'natural selection.'


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Back in the 70's they said the same thing.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

To answer that just look at how people get by that live in Northern climates with shorter growing seasons. A big chunk of the US wasn't touched directly by glaciers. Contrary to the movies, the ice wouldn't form in a short period. It would take a considerable amount of time for the water vapor from the oceans to be transported and deposited as snow in to form the depth of ice that transformer the earth, IIRC, the ground in some areas is still rebounding from the weight that melted long ago.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

"wait a year then go south'
Trouble there with all the mayhem and "disease" . . .the disease could be so rampant from all the dead unburied bodys so as to make "living" there impossible.....
Yup the herd will be drasticly culled by an on comming ice age.

Till then . . . .keep on keeping on


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The mini-ice age happened not too long ago and a repeat is more likely.

Those countries that did not change their diets and farming practices (like France) did not do well. Those countries that DID change their diets and farming practices did far better!

Wheat and other grains tended to not do well, turnips did and many other crops did produce well enough. But, French peasants WANTED their bread, and they had crop failure after crop failure: sometimes they got a grain harvest and sometimes they did not. In the more FLEXIBLE countries dinner for a poor family might be a kettle of root vegetables, but at least they HAD! dinner!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Stock bee's wax for the runners and ski's.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Snowshovels, wood burning stove for ice house, extra hockey sticks and pucks for the longer season. And extra helmets, remember "safety third". It would be no fun getting your teeth broke off if your dentist died of exposure somewhere. You'd probably want to lay in a supply of snare wire for while the game animals last. Some nylon net for rivers. I'd stay off the lakes, you're a sitting duck out there, especially if the game wardens are still operating. Just think of losing power for a few days in winter and what you would need and then stetch it out for a few years. Candles and board games for the long winter evenings. The list is long and endless. I've lived in the north my entire life including remote regions in Canada, nothing will drive you crazy quicker than being snowed in with an ill tempered woman. Living in the north requires lots of contingency plans, I can't imagine an ice age in the aforementioned scenario. Lots of booze, don't forget the booze. Anti freze for your sink traps! See, the list is endless.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Rub two global warming believers together and you will get all the hot air you need. 

FWIW, I'm not impressed that this weather is much different than when I was growing up.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I trust nature to act like nature. That said, none of us have been around long enough to call this one.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Is this connected to the infamous "hockey stick" prediction?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't forget to order a set of curling rocks, LOL.

I agree with Harry...I don't think this weather is all that unusual....I think we are FAR from an ice age.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I was watching a documentary show about the last ice age that hit Oklahoma. They were taking samples of soil from a big dirt cliff and there finding was that the last ice age hit almost suddenly within a few short years. Believed this was when many big animals such as the Mastedon, NorthAmerican Girafe, and other animals disappeared suddenly. Said there was more tree pollen in the dirt prior to the ice age and more abundant grasses afterwards. Stand to reason the glaciers probably pushed all the trees down during that time period. When u remove trees, grass grows. But anywho, they said we could be due for another iceage at anytime as from what they could tell the weather patterns were getting wilder and wilder right before the last ice age hit. 

But I agree that during my life time, I've seen some very cold winters and very hot summers back in the 70's when I was a young kid. They seem to be on 20 year patterns or so. seems like we went all through the 90's around here without hardly a flake of snow. I remember buying my oldest daughter a snow sled for Xmas when she was 4 yrs.old, and she never got to use it. Buy the time it snowed enough to use it, she had outgrown it. So I agree the weather we're having may not be all that unusual. But what if?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> What if we're getting ready to plunge into another ice age? 12,000 years ago was our last ice age. Kind of correlates with the Myan Calander seems like. There are scientist out there that do believe we might just be heading into another ice age with the way we are having severe weather patterns.
> 
> So what would our plans be if its going to happen? Should we start planning on heading south down to Mexico, Honduras, Panama, etc. etc.? Would they accept a flood of Americans coming to live with them? We haven't been to acceptable to them here lately!
> 
> Would the top of South America be a better place?


 ................marry an Eskimo woman who knows how to build an Igloo !,fordy


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't forget to get batteries for your radio and hearing aids so you can listen to the master Algorp tell us "all is well".


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

fordy said:


> ................marry an Eskimo woman who knows how to build an Igloo !,fordy


A chubby one who keeps you warm at night.


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

from what I can tell, the weather in the middle of the land masses is just a mess in ice ages, you really want to be on a coast, or as close as you can get to the ice without being under it, you will need crops that can take frost, very wet and very dry. also helps to have extra food stored away, I have been trying to get ready for an ice age for 10 years now, there is a good chance we will get a mini ice age that lasts 200 years http://www.landscheidt.info


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ernie said:


> A chubby one who keeps you warm at night.


And still have teeth so she can chew on the bedding to keep it soft. There's wonderful opportunities for women here in the north.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Since it will take a few thousand years to develop into a fullfledged ice age I don't think I can prepare for it.

WWW


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I read not too long ago about finding miner's tools in mines when Swiss glaciers receded. It's like they left work one afternoon, and never got back. Makes me wonder just how fast a glacier can move.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, the way the weather has been here in this area, the Ice age may have begun.


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Since it will take a few thousand years to develop into a fullfledged ice age I don't think I can prepare for it.
> 
> WWW


I see lots of people say that, but the evidence shows that it will show up in the year, and in some places it is less than a season, what data do you have that it takes thousands of years?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

spacecase0 said:


> I see lots of people say that, but the evidence shows that it will show up in the year, and in some places it is less than a season, what data do you have that it takes thousands of years?


What evidence? You should back that statement up.

If you need to know if a given year is simply a colder year or whether it's part of a long run of colder years, then you have to gather the data on those future years. If those years _haven't happened yet_ then you have no data for them, and it can't be considered an ice age. It's just a cold year.

This is basic logic, which it seems that most weather scientists fail.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I read not too long ago about finding miner's tools in mines when Swiss glaciers receded. It's like they left work one afternoon, and never got back. Makes me wonder just how fast a glacier can move.


+ + + + + + + +
They simply went on strike for higher wages . . .

and haven't heard back from management yet.:sob:


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I had been thinking about this during this hard winter. Something as simple as a nuclear bomb exchange between countries in the middle east, or russia, turkey, Pakistan, India or china could (in theory) plunge the world into a nuclear winter immediately..... no need for waiting for 10,000 years of climate change. 
I have been pondering about this. My big thought has been food shortages mostly. I have over this winter been successful in sprouting common garden seeds and seeds for sprouts. Pea sprouts are very good and the cats seem to like the wheat grass alot to munch on. My sourdough is working and bubbling as it's just hand ground wheat and water with a tad of sugar added the first time. Living on bread, sprouted vegetables (peas) and seeds (wheat berries, chia and mung) would be difficult, but it can be done, even in the dead of winter. One thing I don't own is a long saw .... like a one or two person saw for cutting trees for firewood. Eventually .... the gasoline supplies would eventually become scarce making the chainsaw a liability. So one of those logging saws are on my list of things to have .... just in case. 

There is still lots of game and birds. Every bird on the north american continent is edible ....from turkeys down to sparrows. Small game animals would still flourish even through winter. I have had hundreds of birds, both large and small, daily at the feeder out back -- an easy 20 foot shot with the airgun. I could virtually supply my household with a small supply of bird meat every day to supplement my sprouted vegetables and bread. 

If it's wood ...it's burnable. I have a large supply of coal, and all the wood furniture could be burned for heat along with the firewood supplies. The barns and out building are made of wood ....

Ohio Rusty ><>

"If you run away, you just die tired ......."


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, I'll play along for fun; but I think the chance of this happening is so remote as to be ridiculous...

I believe that prepping is 10% accumulation of supplies 15% physical and a whopping 75% mental. A combination of 'know how' and creativity/problem solving skills is what I will be relying on.

I spent 3 winters on the shore in Illinois, 1 in the mountains of NY, and 1 in the middle of nowhere Maine.
In Maine I had a roof door cause the snow got that high. Three ropes tied from the door frame to the wood pile, barn, and coop; because the snow fell that fast!

In the event of a sudden ice age... That is what I will do. I will live like I did then.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ice Age: How do we prepare for it?

1. Subscribe to netflix
2. Buy popcorn
3. watch cartoon movie featuring the voice of Ray Romano as Manny the Mammoth, while others worry about things they can't control, which if they happen at all, will occur long after they are dead. 
4. return movie
5. Rent Ice Age 
6. Buy fresh popcorn...


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

err...step 5 was supposed to be rent Ice Age 2.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

It might get cool enough to fire up the smokehouse!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

The only stupid question is the one that goes unasked.......... Lighten up people.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

spacecase0 said:


> I see lots of people say that, but the evidence shows that it will show up in the year, and in some places it is less than a season, what data do you have that it takes thousands of years?


That's how some of the graft looked they was presenting on the show I watched. Sometimes it was like it just suddenly hit without warning. That's why I ask "What if". Cause if it's happened before, it could very well happen again. It doesn't always take thousands of years, and sometimes it doesn't always take hundreds of years. If I remember right, the last mini iceage in Europe took only about 50 years to climax and 50 years to get back to normal. Then they had a major rat problem which caused devestating diseases for another 100 years or so.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> "wait a year then go south'
> Trouble there with all the mayhem and "disease" . . .the disease could be so rampant from all the dead unburied bodys so as to make "living" there impossible.....
> Yup the herd will be drasticly culled by an on comming ice age.
> 
> Till then . . . .keep on keeping on



not if it is cold enough to have a reason to go south , they will be all well frozen 

or nature will deal with the bodies in a few more months if not frozen 

we all carry everything we need to compost from the inside out the only matter will be if there is enough moisture for the bacteria to work , if it was that dry as say dry as Peru's high desert then they would all mummify and still be of little concern


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

paulty_logic said:


> One bad winter does not an ice age make. You should check out the Year without a Summer. It was a pretty nasty period in 1816, believed to be caused by the eruption on Mt. Tambora. It caused a global volcanic winter, where in New England things were frozen in May, and they were still getting frost in August. Complete crop failure. I can't even imagine the level of disruption this would cause if it happened today.


True... who needs a 20,000 year advancing Ice Sheet? which would take years to develop, when all it takes is one volcano getting uppity to shut down civilization. One year without a summer growing season would be an extinction event for most humans.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Well. they've dug up frozen mammoths out of the Siberian permafrost, that were chewing buttercups when they froze. So... it was temperate weather, the snap-freeze was near instant, and it didn't let up until recently, and then not altogether. They've done other archeological studies that say the ice-age came real quick, and the glaciers advanced about 200 miles per year. If the "Atlantic conveyor" current shuts down and the Gulf Stream is no longer moderating northern weather, it can get cold in a hurry. Snow reflects sunlight - if the snow doesn't melt because it's too cloudy or too cold, you don't get summer, then you get another winter, and next summer the snow that doesn't altogether melt is 200 miles further south. Climate is a balance. When something overbalances it finds a new point of stability that can be radically different from where it started.

That's how it happens. Just _when_ it's going to happen no-one can tell you, but the odds are on the ice-age. There've been a lot more millenia of ice than of warmth over the most recent few hundreds of thousands of years. In fact, technically we are still in an ice age that's lasted over two and a half million years. We are just in an interglacial period, like many others, with the ice due to return sometime soon(ish).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Where are you Al Gorp . .??
We need your answers . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------

